# Fugue in C Major for String Trio



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

This fugue does not follow many formal rules other than the most basic ones.

Score:
View attachment Fugue-in-C-Major-for-String-Trio-Full-Score.pdf


MP3:
View attachment Fugue-in-C-Major-for-String-Trio.mp3


I hope you enjoy this music and find it to be pleasing to the ear. My goal with this fugue was to evoke sentimentality and ultimately emotional refreshment.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Interesting that in your award-winning orchestra piece of a few months ago you had an overt Mahler sound and in this trio hints of his.

But on to a couple of score points. First, the staves of each system are too cramped. Use more pages to have less systems per page and more space between each staff. It will look better. Second you left off the meter but it's obvious it's common time; however, a tempo mark of quarter note = 35 is way too slow for players to feel. The meter should be 8/8 (or 4/8 and break each measure in two) and have a MM of eighth note = 70. Thirdly, don't use a key signature change for a very short time (m.21 in this case); just use accidentals. Save key changes where the music will be in that new key for a while.


----------



## Jacob Brooks (Feb 21, 2017)

It's good, but not good enough. I agree with the thing about the key change, it is a little ridiculous, especially with similarly styled fugues usually having more accidentals than this and never key changes. I really enjoy the coda (and possibly the section before it, slow...). The meat of the fugue is good but not incredibly clever and not incredibly beautiful. A large step for what you've done, certainly better than I can do, but your aspirations should reach far beyond this. Great!


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Vasks said:


> Interesting that in your award-winning orchestra piece of a few months ago you had an overt Mahler sound and in this trio hints of his.
> 
> But on to a couple of score points. First, the staves of each system are too cramped. Use more pages to have less systems per page and more space between each staff. It will look better. Second you left off the meter but it's obvious it's common time; however, a tempo mark of quarter note = 35 is way too slow for players to feel. The meter should be 8/8 (or 4/8 and break each measure in two) and have a MM of eighth note = 70. Thirdly, don't use a key signature change for a very short time (m.21 in this case); just use accidentals. Save key changes where the music will be in that new key for a while.


Haha, yes, the Mahler will always come through I am sure.

Thanks again Vasks for the nitty gritty technical advice. I anticipated that I might need to make it 70 and double the beats. I'll go ahead and get on the key signature thing as well.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Jacob Brooks said:


> It's good, but not good enough. I agree with the thing about the key change, it is a little ridiculous, especially with similarly styled fugues usually having more accidentals than this and never key changes. I really enjoy the coda (and possibly the section before it, slow...). The meat of the fugue is good but not incredibly clever and not incredibly beautiful. A large step for what you've done, certainly better than I can do, but your aspirations should reach far beyond this. Great!


You'll be glad to hear that they do reach far beyond this Jacob


----------

